# mazda 3 electric power steering pump



## crackerjackz (Jun 26, 2009)

no help on this subject ?? no one uses a mazda 3 electric power steering pump ?? 

any other oem electric pump found in other cars ??


----------



## esoneson (Sep 1, 2008)

I took a look at those a while back. And took a look at the Mini Cooper ones too. Both look great until I saw the price. $350-$600 on ebay.

I ended up with a MR2 electric PS pump, much less expensive and used by hot-rodders and EV-ers alike. Documentation already exists for a "how to" installation. I found all that with a simple google search.


----------

